# Greetings from Next Generation Seed Company



## JayGeneration (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi, Happy harvests to everyone here.. I'd be interested in hearing from growers who've tried my seeds. as a breeder its always good to get feedback...negative and positive..

take care, be safe,
Jay Generation


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeees... ive been waitn for this... i promote ur seeds all the time bcuz ive had such great results with ya gear. Ive mostly work with purple diesel but i moved on to grape god and romulan beacuse i want more indica stucture. I Jus startd flowering my grape gods today and they r some lil beasts lol. Any tips or pics u have would be great!


----------



## TruenoAE86coupe (Nov 10, 2010)

Jay, could we get a link to your site or a place to get your seeds? Always looking for new strains.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah There you go!


----------



## fred flintstoned (Nov 14, 2010)

Jay, will you be at the cup next week? If so, hope you'll have some specials on Grape God. I've been wanting some for a while now. I've budgeted a few thousand for seeds while there and hope to score some killer cash cropper beans. I love my job!
Look forward to smokin da bong with you.
Fred


----------



## Jimb (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Jay,

I have been following your work for a few years now in the mags, mainly HT and CC (RIP). I am an outdoor guy from a similar climate as you and I was/am very interested in a few of your strains, especially your early finishers. As I would not trust sending money through the mail, I was very excited to see some of your beans become available at the attitude at the end of last summer. So, I excitedly ordered and received a five pack of Bonkers from the 'tude, along with a few other select beans. However, out of all of the beans that I germed (~30), not one of those five Bonkers beans popped. The conditions for all of the germinating seeds were exactly the same, so it could not have been due to environmental factors. I would have even been ecstatic to have even gotten a male to use as a dad, as I like to perform my own little breeding experiments, but alas my luck was apparently not good that week. I am not here looking for a handout or to cause trouble, but I thought you would like to know, as it has prevented me from making further orders from your company despite my interest in a few of your other strains.

Peace,
Jimb


----------



## Jahman (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Jay,
I ordered a package of Grape God seeds from Attitude. Not one seeds popped! I have never had a seed _NOT_ germinate in my life. I think the seeds were old as they were tiny and black in color. I was very disappointed by that. Since it is not the policy of Attitude's to refund or resend replacements I will not be able to try GG which I was really looking forward to based on reviews.. Drag. The seeds cost $90CA. I would not order Next Generation seeds again.


----------



## teoborg (Jul 21, 2012)

So, that stops here? Where have you been all? No Next Gen seeds?


----------



## Doobius1 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Grape God never germed. Was promised replacements which never came. Same order Timewarp germed fine and turned in nice outdoor crop. Still due to crap customer service never ordered any others


----------



## MaineWeed (Jul 22, 2012)

Same here..bought 5 beans and was super excited and then *BUMMED OUT* to the max when I could only get 2 to germ and I tried every trick I've learned in the last 30+ years of growing...MAJOR disappointment, ALL of the seeds looked preemy...like who ever was culling was more concerned about the $$$$ then the customer. I wrote a nice calm letter explaining with photos and never even got a F%&^ Off. In this photo they are the 1st & 3rd plants on the left and are in day 8 of 12/12-I have a cheese plant in-between them and even though I'm bitching I have to be honest though I'm greatly disappointed in the germination rate the 2 that did pop are nice healthy plants.


----------



## Eager2Grow (Jan 2, 2015)

I had similar results to the previous few posters, shitty germination rates and the plant that I did get out of it was sub standard in every way and also turned hermi on me in a room where no other plant turned hermi, so I don't think conditions can be blamed. Likewise I don't believe my germination skill or environmental conditions could be blamed for the poor germination rate, because I had near 100% germination rate with other strains I germinated at the same time with the same method.

The thing that really put me off Next Generation is the customer service, they agreed to send me a replacement package if I supplied proof of purchase and a mailing address, I supplied both and from that point they ignored me for several emails, eventually they responded claiming they had sent two packages to me (which they never notified me of and I never got) but said they were willing to ship a third. When I replied asking for a tracking number and which mail carrier they were using to ship the package they completely ceased contact with me.

It is obvious to me that they never sent out any replacement packs and are just a bunch of liars and cheats, if they truly sent these packages it would not only be little trouble for them to provide the details I asked for, but customary for them to do so. Furthermore, between three dubious packages being sent to my house I am positive that I either would have received at least one of the packages or a love letter from customs informing me that they had seized my package.

These guys suck, I can accept that sometimes seeds are old and that may affect germination rates, I can also accept that there will always be some variety within a strain and sometimes you can just get unlucky with a shitty pheno (although with an f4 you would generally expect this to be quite rare!), but what I can't accept is being blatantly lied to and just generally treated with disrespect.

Fuck Next Generation Seed Company.


----------



## Doobius1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wheres Jay now? Its good to keep these threads bumped so people can see 1- their beans suck 2- you get no customer service...The guy is a crook


----------



## ThinkDifferent2k15 (Jan 3, 2015)

yeah, that would be nice to get some response, so we know that u care! I don't think people would like to here a sry or we are working on it. Putting your pants down and admitting there were a couple of mistakes shows the interests in your customer. People tend then to excuse the f**k ups and give it another try.


----------



## King Arthur (Jan 7, 2015)

I heard you guys suck, bunk seeds not sprouting and then telling people you will send them out a free pack for their troubles and never getting around to it.

Don't buy into their garbage there are plenty of breeders out there who will give away better seeds than these guys are slanging.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 9, 2015)

JayGeneration said:


> Hi, Happy harvests to everyone here.. I'd be interested in hearing from growers who've tried my seeds. as a breeder its always good to get feedback...negative and positive..
> 
> take care, be safe,
> Jay Generation


Love the romulen! Why does your site say its unsecured?   This romulen pheno wont finish in my climate. I would like to place an order, if you could pm me that would be great.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2015)

I canr belive u people fell for this one Jay is a troll messing with u guys.. but if ur noy a troll impissed off cus of 5 sis only one germed! It was some fire strain though!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a five pack one seed was cracked open a little when I got them. Maybe they weren't dry enough before they were packed in the vial I dont know. Anyways even the cracked one sprouted it damped off on me though my fault. out of 4 seeds I had three females and two were the same, one was a little shorter All the yields were the same. I think the riu trolls chased him off like they did subcool.


----------



## Mr. Shine (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 9, 2015)

I grew it and it was dank! People talk shit about barneys farm but here's a picture of lsd  Looks pretty good to me. A seed is just a seed. Do any of you complain when a tomato seed wont sprout? I've had far worse results with other breeders btw. If you want to try a strain buy 20 seeds. If you cant afford it use bag seed or get a clone. People expect a lot out of a seed and they think when they plant it it's going to be exactly like the plant in the magazine. Got news for you, you have to hunt that shit down and it takes more than five seeds usually.


----------



## sunni (Jan 10, 2015)

whyd you people necro a thread from 09? lol


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jan 10, 2015)

sunni said:


> whyd you people necro a thread from 09? lol


I didn't realize it until after i posted. I actually wanted to talk to the guy.


----------



## DoctorH20 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jay generation you come on here looking for feedback....you get real feedback and then you just tuck your tail between your legs and hide? What kind of man are you? A real businessman would treat his customers better than this. People give their hard earned $$$ for your product and then get ripped off. Sounds like some people have had success with your genetics and that's great. But for the people who didn't have success the least you could do is replace the genetics so they can try again. You running and hiding and making up fabrications of sending customers replacements will only hurt your company. Be smart and do the right thing or you will lose more and more customers. I too got a 5 pack of bullshyt feminized grape God seeds. Not even 1 popped. Funny thing is my 5 pack of serious White Russian seeds right beside them all popped fine. I have many years experience like a lot of these growers. The seeds are the problem....not the growers error. Smarten up or next time you're seen at one of these cannabis shows you might just get that pretty face bitch slapped!!! Real talk.


----------



## greeengo (Oct 12, 2015)

DoctorH20 said:


> Jay generation you come on here looking for feedback....you get real feedback and then you just tuck your tail between your legs and hide? What kind of man are you? A real businessman would treat his customers better than this. People give their hard earned $$$ for your product and then get ripped off. Sounds like some people have had success with your genetics and that's great. But for the people who didn't have success the least you could do is replace the genetics so they can try again. You running and hiding and making up fabrications of sending customers replacements will only hurt your company. Be smart and do the right thing or you will lose more and more customers. I too got a 5 pack of bullshyt feminized grape God seeds. Not even 1 popped. Funny thing is my 5 pack of serious White Russian seeds right beside them all popped fine. I have many years experience like a lot of these growers. The seeds are the problem....not the growers error. Smarten up or next time you're seen at one of these cannabis shows you might just get that pretty face bitch slapped!!! Real talk.


He ran a competition on his Facebook page recently and asked all the winners to send him their addresses so he can send out the seeds they had won but guess what there has been no sign of any seeds sent out to any of the winners ..and he has point blank ignored everybody that has contacted him looking for the seeds .just look at his facebook page Jay seeds ..absolute shyster..


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 13, 2015)

Jay u mothafka u still owe me from back in 2010!


----------



## DoctorH20 (Nov 24, 2015)

Black List NEXT GENERATION seed company!!!!
Let the world know not to do business with a company that does not value their customers.
DO NOT BUY SEEDS FROM THIS COMPANY


----------

